# LaRue Tactical MBT trigger



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I bought the MBT, and so far, I love it.
It's a 2 stage trigger, and if I remember right, the first stage, the take up, is a smooth 2.5 pound pull, leading into a crisp 2 pound second stage.
The whole thing just feels smooth, I don't know how else to describe it.
When you order from them, you'll have 2 options. 
Option #1, "I got plenty of time" which means you'll get it when you get it.
Option #2, "I can't wait, I gotta have it now"...add $75 to the price and they'll pull it from some they have on hand and send it right out to you.
That being said, I decided I had plenty of time and didn't want to spend the extra money. It shipped the day I ordered it, and I had it in just a few days.
It came with an extra trigger spring in case I didn't like the lighter pull, several bumper stickers, a "Dillo Beverage Entry Tool", some "Dillo Dust" meat rub, a couple oval MBT stickers, a paint mixer, 3 copies of the Constitution and a booklet called "40 Miles a Day on Beans and Hay"
Might have been more, but I can't remember right off.
Anyway, I'm well satisfied with my purchase, and would recommend the LaRue MBT to anybody who asks.
I may order one for my Windham, or I may try something else....can't decide.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I went with a single stage hardened and polished from Midway with reduced wolf springs and now have what I consider a nice trigger for about 50 dollars in parts ,timney and geissele also make very nice drop in triggers but the cost half what I had in the rifle.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Some of those triggers can get pretty expensive, but then, this isn't a cheap hobby.
I'm not about to spend $300+ on a trigger, and the $125 I paid was about at the top of my justification range.
The Elftmann triggers look interesting though.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it isn't a cheap hobby till you look at having a boat in a slip or flying then it looks positively affordable to drop a hundred dollars in ammo each month and a few hundred on guns or parts each month.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> it isn't a cheap hobby till you look at having a boat in a slip or flying then it looks positively affordable to drop a hundred dollars in ammo each month and a few hundred on guns or parts each month.


That's the damn truth right there!!!


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Resurrecting an old thread!

Just got another MBT in on Tuesday for a 300 BLKOUT build. Larue has them on sale till Christmas for $87.00. Between myself and the guys at work I've installed 5 of these in the past couple months. Very good trigger for the money.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Chuck R. said:


> Resurrecting an old thread!
> 
> Just got another MBT in on Tuesday for a 300 BLKOUT build. Larue has them on sale till Christmas for $87.00. Between myself and the guys at work I've installed 5 of these in the past couple months. Very good trigger for the money.


I have 2 of them now, and pondering buying 2 more. At this price, it'd be hard to go wrong.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I am thinking I need to try one also , a friend at the rifle club is a big Larue fan and was telling me about them.


----------

